# Specialized Rockhopper Comp 29er vs Cannondale Trail SL2 29er



## mstgkillr (Oct 25, 2011)

I already posted this in a different forum but I think I will get better response here. I think I have it narrowed down to two bikes... a Specialized Rockhopper Expert 29er or a Cannondale Trail SL2 29er. The price is pretty much the same between the two. With the Rockhopper I could go with a XL or XXL frame and the Cannondale's largest frame is only XL. I am 6'6" 330 lbs and really don't know what size frame I need. What should I go with? Would the Cannondales XL frame be large enough?


----------



## Rnd0209 (Oct 28, 2011)

I just went out and looked at many new MTBs for trail riding. I took a small 5 year hiatus from the sport and now purchased a left over cannondale SL 4 for a song. 

I would suggest riding what you want to try and then weigh the differences there. Cannondale make great bikes. I have ridden specialized for years but something about that SL 4 made me want it.


----------



## emmittman (Oct 19, 2011)

last one


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

You'd be an XXL (23") on the Specialized, I reckon. I'm 6'2" and I fit an XL (21") Rockhopper Comp 29 perfectly.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

My guess is that the RH would work better for you, in the 23" size. However, I would recommend trying both to see what works. Always difficult to sort out frame fit/setup questions over the internet.

I do know that the BG Fit is fantastic, whichever bike you end up getting. Makes a huge difference.


----------



## BigMark (Oct 23, 2009)

I am also 6'6" (although a bit heavier) and my RH Comp Disc 29 (21") seems to be about as large as I (or my boys) would want to go. I have a 35-36" inseam and I would be afraid the 23" frame would be a bit too close for comfort, especially if you have to dismount on uneven terrain.

Mark


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

i'm 6'4... and most XL bikes are to large for me... the biggest key measurement in comfort is the ETT (effective top tube length)... when I got back into cycling I make the assumption that I needed the biggest frame I could get in that brand... in the end I had to do some wacky stuff with a stem and bars to get close to comfortable... the 21" size frame wasn't right for me... I should have gone with the 19"....

you may or may not be the same... but don't just assume because you are tall that you need the 23"... you may well need it... but find out by being fitted... not just a guess


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah try the 21" and 23" and see which feels better.


----------

